# Kubota M7040 Interior Light



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get the interior light out of a Kubota M7040? I went to replace the bulb and accidentally knocked the socket loose and now it is loose above the light housing. The screws will not unscrew. I looked at the parts diagram online and it showed a nut on the other side, so I am guessing it is turning. Surely you don't have to take the headliner out to get the interior light housing loose, do you?


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I am trying to post a picture but can't seem to figure out how to from my phone.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, hopefully this works.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

If it is the same as my M9 it is a pretty quick job to pull the roof. This will give you access to the back side of the light.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on raising cab roof to access the 2 nuts,


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Was trying to mess with it last night while between pastures feeding. Was thinking I had to be missing something easy, looks like I wasn't. Will try to remove and replace today. Thanks again!


----------



## oprniaa (Dec 16, 2020)

It is also the largest Island based dealership to specialise in providing an all round service, from machinery sales through to parts and service *Kubota MU5501 2WD price *supportLuke Stubbings of Stubbings Brothers, said: "It wasn't very long ago that Stubbings had little influence in the construction market. Kubota and Escorts, India's third largest farm equipment maker, have agreed to create a new brand, "E Kubota," under which they will market tractors in Eastern Europe, Africa and other regions, from this yearDemand for agricultural equipment is expected to grow in emerging markets as farming becomes increasingly mechanized.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the top off my 9540 at the moment, it took me about 5 minutes to take it off. I'll snap some pics tonight of the light.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

cjsr8595 said:


> I have the top off my 9540 at the moment, it took me about 5 minutes to take it off. I'll snap some pics tonight of the light.


Thanks!


----------

